# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeermiddelen bij constipatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Constipatie*
Vooral veel vrouwen hebben last van constipatie. Er zijn dan problemen met de stoelgang wat een opgeblazen gevoel geeft. Dit is per persoon verschillend, omdat iedereen een andere darmritme heeft. Zo kan iemand elke dag 3 keer naar de wc moeten en een andere 3 keer per week. 

*Oorzaken van constipatie*
De oorzaken kunnen ook verschillend zijn. Zo kan het komen doordat iemand te weinig beweegt of te weing vocht, vezels, fruit en groente binnen krijgt. Het kan echter ook komen door stress, depressie, kanker van de dikke darm, slecht werkende nieren, slecht werkende schildklier, blindedarm onsteking, sommige geneesmiddelen met codeïne (zoals hoestdranken), etc.

*Onderzoek*
Door je voeding aan te passen, kun je erachter komen of het daaraan ligt dat je een opgeblazen gevoel hebt. Echter is het belangrijk om naar de dokter te gaan, omdat die samen met jou kan vaststellen wat de oorzaak is. Dit is belangrijk voor de behandeling.

*Behandeling van constipatie*
Eerst kun je je voeding dus aanpassen. Zo kun je meer water drinken, fruit, groente en meer vezelproducten eten. Daarnaast kun je het beste minder zetmeelproducten en melkproducten tot je nemen. Meer beweging en sport helpt ook mee. Wanneer het veranderde voedingspatroon en meer beweging het opgeblazen gevoel niet wegneemt, kun je samen met de huisarts kijken wat je vervolgens kunt doen. Wellicht enkele onderzoeken. Laxeermiddelen zijn echt het laastse redmiddel en kun je het beste onder toezicht van de huisarts nemen, ookal is het vrij te verkrijgen bij de drogisterij. 

*Risico's van laxeermiddelen*
Laxeermiddelen kun je het beste zo kort mogelijk gebruiken. Het kan namelijk de opname van belangrijke voedingsbronnen zoals vitamine afbreken. Het heeft ook een verslavende werking en de darmen worden lui. Je verliest de controlle over de spieren en de zenuwen in de dikke darm. De ontlasting wordt hierdoor verstoord met als gevolg een chronische constipatie.

*Soorten laxeermiddelen en hun risico*
- Waterbindende laxeermiddelen. De ontlasting wordt minder hard doordat er water wordt vastgehouden in de darm. Na 24 a 48 uur voel je werking. Je kunt er buikpijn van krijgen, flatulentie en een opgeblazen gevoel.

- Stimulerende laxeermiddelen. Door de zenuwen te stimuleren worden de darmen aangezet tot beweging. Je voelt het na 6 a 12 uur werken. Je kunt er krampen en diarree van krijgen.

- Zwel- en glijlaxeermiddelen. De volume van de stoelgang wordt verhoogt. Hierdoor wordt de stoelgang zachter en gladder. Je merkt de werking na 1 a 5 dagen. Bij langer gebruik kan de darmwand worden aangetast, waardoor bepaalde vetoplossende vitamninen minder worden opgenomen. Anaal olieachtige verlies is dan het gevolg.

- Irriterende laxeermiddelen. Het aantal darmcontracties worden meer doordat er irritaties in de darmwand plaatsvinden. Je hebt daardoor minder lang ontlasting in de darmen. Bij langer gebruik kunnen er darmontstekingen ontstaan en de darmen raken eraan gewend dat ze met hulp samen gaan trekken. Dus dat kan dan uiteindelijk niet meer zonder hulp.

!!!Alle laxeermiddelen zijn puur een oplossing voor constipatie en dan dient het gebruik van kort duur te zijn. Ze zijn er niet om af te vallen. Lees daarvoor de risico's!!! 


Bronnen
gezondhied.be 
e-gezondheid.be

----------


## WendyK

Waarom is lax zo gevaarlijk;

Het stimmuleerd de darmen waardoor die zelf lui worden. Ze 'wachten' op de volgende lading lax voordat ze weer gaan werken. Dit is waarom je ook steeds meer lax nodig hebt om hetzelfde effect te bereiken. Als je darmen zo lui zijn dat ze niet meer werken heb je een stoma nodig.

Laxeermiddelen zorgen voor een verhoogde afvoer van vocht en electrolyten uit je lichaam (kalium en natrium bijv). Deze electrolyten zorgen ervoor dat je spieren samentrekken. Je hart is ook een spier.
Gebruik je (veel) laxeermiddelen en/of braak je veel dan verlies je veel vocht en electrolyten die in dat vocht zitten. Hierdoor krijg je last van je spieren. Die gaan spontaan samentrekken of weigeren. Je hart kan dus ook gaan weigeren.
Doodsoorzaak nummer 1 bij eetstoornissen (en dus lax en braken) is harthalen!

----------


## Jonnepon

Ik heb zon gevoel dat veel van deze fora allang niet meer worden bekeken, juist nu ik deze site helemaal heb ontdekt! 

Ik heb al zolang ik leef nog nooit een normale stoelgang gehad. 3 Keer per week is bij mij ondenkbaar.. Vele dokters hebben mij gezien en vele medicijnen heb ik gehad. Het zit waarschijnlijk gewoon tussen mijn oren maar ik krijg het er zelf ook niet weer weg. Ik weet immers niet beter; voor mij is het heel vreemd om te bedenken dat ik elke dag naar de wc zou gaan. 

1 Keer per week. En ik zeg niet dat dat zonder moeite gaat.. Ik ben dan de 2 of 3 dagen voor die tijd lusteloos, lam, ziek en rillerig en dan grijp ik naar de toegestane hoeveelheid laxeerpilletjes (2 per dag, voor het slapen innemen met water) en dan is het meestal de volgende dag klaar. Een hoop opluchting, ik voel me ineens weer kiplekker, hoef nergens meer om thuis te blijven of me dik te voelen en ongelukkig gaan zitten doen, en dan kan ik er weer een paar dagen tegen aan. 

Belachelijk eigenlijk. Ik denk weleens na over wanneer ik kinderen wil (ik wordt in mei pas 20) of die dan eigenlijk nog wel in mijn buik passen..  :Frown:  Heel moeilijk vindt ik dat. Ik vermijd die gedachten ook liever, wat natuurlijk nergens op slaat. Zijn hier mensen op de site die zichzelf herkennen in mijn oppervlakkige verhaal?

Ik zou het eigenlijk niet geloven, maar ik geef de hoop nooit op...

----------


## slappeling

hallo 
wat je zou kunnen proberen is aloevera drank 
ik neem 3 dopjes per dag helpt uitstekend
ik ben zwaar verslaafd geweest 25 pillen per dag dacht hier kom ik nooit meer van af 
maar dank zij de aloevera is alles goed gekomen 
moet je wel in de natuur winkel halen dat is de echten 
volkoren brood goed drinken en groenten en fruit 
ik doe ook drie keer in de week zwemmen en twee keer per week op de loop band 
zo hou je de darmen in beweging dat is ook net zo belangrijk als de voeding 
hoop dat je er wat mee kan
vrg pea van heuvelen

----------


## christel1

Mijn gemiddelde is ook soms maar 1 keer per week, dus zo abnormaal vind ik dit niet. Wel is er bij mij vastgesteld dat ik een heel lange dikke darm heb, dus de transit gaat dus veel langzamer dan bij een hoe moet ik het noemen een "normaal iemand", soms kan ik me zelfs niet herinneren wanneer ik voor de laatste keer op de pot gezeten heb en moet ik al eens echt beginnen nadenken. En ik ga alle dagen wandelen met mijn hond minstens bijna een uur, dus ik denk wel dat dit goed bewegen is. 
Geen schrik hebben hoor, kinderen passen heus wel in je buik. Mijn zoon heeft hetzelfde dan ik, die heeft ook zo'n lange darmen en het is een lange slungel....en je ziet het ook niet aan mij, ik heb geen opgezwollen buik of zo

----------


## sietske763

na mijn darmafsluiting van de vele opgehoopte ontlasting krijg ik van spacialist
3 zakjes movicolon
3x2 magnesium kauwtabletten
werkt erg goed en wordt vergoedt door ziektekosten verzekeraar

----------


## dotito

Ook bij mij gaat naar toilet gaan niet altijd even goed. Sinds ik chronische pijnpatiënt ben, en pijnstillers neem heb ik ook veel meer last van obstipatie. Zo af en toe om de zoveel maanden neem ik dan wel eens een microlax of dulcolax.
Ik weet even goed als je dat teveel gebruikt dat dat niet gezond, daarmee gebruik ik het wanneer het echt niet anders kan.
Preventief neem ik wel veel granen en vezels, en ik eet ook wat meer fruit. Wat ik nu weer ben gaan halen is lijnzaad dat is ook naar schijnt goed voor de transit. En veel water drinken is ook zeer belangrijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Een kruidenmengsel van anijs,venkel,karwei en koriander is ook goed voor de darmen en spijsvertering! Heeft de dokter mij voorgeschreven, maar is zonder voorschrift ook te verkrijgen bij de apotheek (maken ze daar klaar > losse thee 100gram, 12.5€)

----------


## Barabas

Ik stel mij soms de vraag waarom je naar de apotheker gaat voor dat soort zaken. 
Een vriendin van mij vertelde een paar weken geleden dat ze "verstopt zat". Ze zat met buikpijn en een stoelgang die volledig vast zat. Ze ging naar de apotheker om pilletjes met de bedoeling te laxeren, en betaalt 9 euro. Op de bijsluiter stond dat je twee pilletjes per dag mag nemen, met een heleboel bijwerkingen en neveneffecten erbij als je er teveel zou nemen, en ze nam er die dag 3, zonder enige vorm van effect. Toen zei ik haar, ik heb 'Laxeerthee" liggen thuis, ik breng jou hem morgenochtend, je neemt één soeplepel thee op één kopje (ik weet nl dat ze niet veel drinkt op een dag, grote hoeveelheden drinken lijken voor haar een probleem), zodanig dat hij goed geconcentreerd is, je mag hem zelfs ff koken ook opdat hij nog meer geconcentreerd zou zijn (ik weet uit ervaring dat dat werkt), en nadien ga je hem door een zeef/filter gieten in je kop, en drink je die op het gemak uit, warm of koud maakt niet veel uit. Gegarandeerd dat het na een viertal uur begint te werken.
De dag nadien zat ik terug bij haar, en met haar kopje thee was het probleem in enkele uren opgelost, dat niet opgelost raakte met haar dure pillen van de apotheek. 
Ik ga enkel naar de apotheek als ik echt niet anders kan, voor de rest ga ik graag ten rade bij moeder natuur, en er is een natuurvoedingswinkel hier in de buurt die gespecialiseerd is in dat soort zaken, en thees of infusies heeft voor haast alles en nog wat... bloeddruk, maag, vermageren, laxeren, noem maar op. 
Ik zei aan mijn vriendin, de smaak kan misschien minder meevallen voor jou, je moet rekening houden met het feit dat het wel een smaak van zoethout heeft, vooral als je hem sterk geconcentreerd maakt. Dat was voor haar blijkbaar geen probleem, dat scheen één van haar geliefkoosde smaken te zijn...
Met deze ervaring stel ik mij de vraag waarom je dan naar de apotheek gaat om dure laxeermiddelen met een heleboel bijwerkingen, die in haar geval toch niet eens werken (naar behoren), als moeder natuur het voor jou kan oplossen in enkele uren???

----------

